# Reaper tracks offline (urgently need help)!!!!



## sarkophagus (Aug 5, 2010)

well i was just putting the finishing touches onto my new song and then i closed reaper and opened it up gain to see all my tracks were of line with this message coming across the screen

"There were 90 media items in the project that were of a type that require an extension plug-in (the instance that saved the project had the extension plug-in)."

and whenn i double click the tracks they just say " no external editor set for this media ( see prefernces)

what the fuck do i do im in absolute shock right now and just pissed off as fuck
i really need some help with this problem 
thanks!!!


----------



## String7th (Aug 6, 2010)

Did you do any organizing to the files on your hard drive?
If you re-name a folder or move any audio files around (including plug ins), you will need to re-assign the pool folder in which it looks for audio files. If this is a project moved from another computer you may need to strip all plug ins off the tracks, even if you have the same plug ins, it may be in a different folder assignment.


----------



## sarkophagus (Aug 6, 2010)

yeah ill give that a go i luckily had the tracks backed up so im now mastering them on my friends cubase im gonna up load the file later today!


----------



## String7th (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, plug ins don't move with cubase files. Only the audio, images, fades, and tempo/alignment info. You could have your friend export bus stems of the instruments with the effects on them, but depending on what you're goal is, could just be redundant and/or useless.


----------

